# Uncontrollable jumping/biting



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

It really sounds like she gets herself over arroused and cannot hear your commands.
I think it is an over stimulation problem. Young dogs need a lot of training to control their impulses.

IMO, it really just means you have to back up in your training. Teach her the leave it game with her ball. With other toys. She cannot touch that ball until you say she can. Then she must sit when you throw the ball until you release her. Throw the ball only a few feet away at first. (since you are only throwing the ball a few feet in front of you, you can have her on a long line so you can stop her from getting the ball if she tries by stepping on the line. You only play the game again if she gives you the ball nicely and sits. If she gets to excited with the ball use a toy that is less exciting to her and build the behavior with it first then go back to the ball. If you cannot get her to sit until released when you throw the ball. Back up the training again and have her sit and you walk a few feet away and set the ball down. Go back to heel position and then release her to the ball. When she brings that ball back to you and gives it to your hand praise her and give her a valuable treat as a reward.
Any impulse control games will also help.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie used to do something like this when she was 10 months, and it was recommended to get the book called Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt. The book contains exercises to get the dog to remain below an over-aroused state, all with positive training methods. I heard that she was coming out with a puppy version of the book, but I have not seen it.

The author also maintains a Yahoo group on the subject, and she posts often. It is another great resource.

It took some practice, but Cookie can remain very calm in situations where she used to lose her mind.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. I purchased the book and we are working on all of this everyday. I can't say she is really getting better but maybe slightly. We have been bringing treats down with us to play and she drops it great. Now she is more interested in the treat than playing though....so now it is a chore to have her go get the ball and bring it back....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We had the same thing...and MORE...with Penny until she was 2-4. It gradually faded as she matured.

What I have learned SINCE then is that she was hyper-excited. Not a high energy dog, but very exciteable. So you have to keep her excitement level down a few notches. I would diminish the play periods. Throw the ball once, then ignore it for a while. Don't try to get it back or play tuggy...that just adds to the excitement.

In fact I would suggest a VERY long walk before any play session.

Just last night, Penny got very excited with me walking in the snow. She started biting at my feet; staying in front of me and leaping backwards. Then a big case of the zoomies. Of course at age 10, we love it and laugh...it wasn't so funny when it was everyday, everytime for the first few years. But I didn't know she was just excited.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola is 17 months now and she isn still a bit aggressive at play outside. More so with me than my husband( she knows she can get away with more with me I guess....) I think as she matures she will mellow out. She stopped jumping up on me which she use to do all the time when we first got her at 11 months old. She is much better today than at that time. I use to call her MY WILD CHILD. Not so much today. I can even clip her nails now which at first was a battle. Time marches on..... :wave:


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

All great advice! Plus enforce a polite sit constantly for whatever she wants to do. Go outside and put on a leash? Sit politely for it while I take my time thank you! She can't do that? Wait it out. Have patience, it will come. Make sure you are not in a hurry. Does she want to enter your room? Sit. Wait for the command. Reinforce, reinforce, reinforce.

It gets fustrating. It doesn't seem like it is happening fast enough. Chasing her tail! Wow! I would go back inside and leave her out there, then try again. She will soon figure out she gets no where until she sits politely. And watch how hyped up you get her. When she gets to the boundary of la-la land just leave her alone somewhere safe until she calms. At least that is what I will do.

It will get better!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Penny's Mom....we don't even attempt to walk her when there is snow on the ground anymore. She gets SOOOOOOO excited with snow that she does not listen to anything and usually ends up with her jumping all over us and biting our arms and leash. We decided not to set her up for failure and instead go out back and play which is what she would rather do anyway! 

We usually take her for a walk before we play (probably not long enough as it is soo cold out) but I feel like these play sessions need to happen as it is her way of getting energy out after being alone all day. She runs so much when we play down there that it ends up being a great energy outlet for her.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

You are right Angelina, feels like it will never end! LOL. We do inforce sits for pretty much everything. This is the only time it is hard to get her to do it. She sits to go anywhere with us for everything. That is why I know she is just not with me because she always listens to that. 

I think we need to walk away when we start to see her getting nutsy. We will try that. Usually this leads to her going to chew on something though...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I remember it well. If you have time for a story: We got Penny Feb 17 when she was 7-ish weeks old. That first day was blistering cold, wind howling and about 6 inches of snow on the ground. I took her out for potty and a walk around our large backyard. She loved the snow, dove face first into it and push herself along with her fanny up in the air. Cute as could be. I LOVE MY PUPPY!!!

About half way around, she starts biting at my boots to the point where I couldn't walk. What to do...what to do??? I know: I'll stand stock still because puppies attention span is like a nano second and she'll be focused on something else; we'll move on. Oh no, not Penny. She stared at my boots, stared and stared for a very long time. Then she layed down in the snow and continued staring. Egads, it was cold!!! And windy!!! THEN, she stared at them and BARKED at them. Oh no...I was going to have to move eventually...I was freezing...she apparently was not. I stood there another few minutes with her barking at my boots. When I finally moved, she proceeded to start biting my feet again. And if I stopped moving, she barked at them...she had learned that's how to get feet to move: you bark at them. 

I finally picked her up and we went back in the house...her chewing on my mittens all the way back. We were starting the ride of a lifetime. And 10 years later, almost to the day, last night she still thinks it's the best snow game in town.

I hope my next puppy is just like her...we have so much fun and laughter with her.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Aww that is a great story Penny's Mom! I laughed at the thought of her barking whens he wanted them to move. They are great! I find myself laughing at her a lot but at the same time don't want to reinforce all bad habits. 

She loves to steal my husbands shoe and run downstairs with it. When we are upstairs she will trade for a treat, downstairs - no way! She runs around with it up in the air just so dang proud. I just giggle and let her run, she eventually drops it. She throws her head around and is just so happy she got the shoe! I can't take it away...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The rebellious teen months. So happy mine are all out of them.

Good luck and take lots of slow, deep breaths.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny gets like that every evening...always has. Dish towels, shoes, socks. Whenever she disappears from the family room we know she's snooping for the forbidden fruits! lol

Sounds like our two are quite the pair.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, when is it quiet I know I need to find her! LOL...she knows that both bathrooms will have clothes on the floor in the morning. As soon as she hears the shower turn on she runs to the bathroom and waits till you get in then steals whatever clothes are there. She thinks she is so sneaky, it is hilarious!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

@Penny'sMom et al, 
You all keep me laughing and very much help in getting me through the day with Amberbark (Amber). We had snow this week,too. Please keep the stories coming. :wavey: Vicki




Penny's Mom said:


> I remember it well. If you have time for a story: We got Penny Feb 17 when she was 7-ish weeks old. That first day was blistering cold, wind howling and about 6 inches of snow on the ground. I took her out for potty and a walk around our large backyard. She loved the snow, dove face first into it and push herself along with her fanny up in the air. Cute as could be. I LOVE MY PUPPY!!!
> 
> About half way around, she starts biting at my boots to the point where I couldn't walk. What to do...what to do??? I know: I'll stand stock still because puppies attention span is like a nano second and she'll be focused on something else; we'll move on. Oh no, not Penny. She stared at my boots, stared and stared for a very long time. Then she layed down in the snow and continued staring. Egads, it was cold!!! And windy!!! THEN, she stared at them and BARKED at them. Oh no...I was going to have to move eventually...I was freezing...she apparently was not. I stood there another few minutes with her barking at my boots. When I finally moved, she proceeded to start biting my feet again. And if I stopped moving, she barked at them...she had learned that's how to get feet to move: you bark at them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Firewood!*

Amber's new trick when she is too quiet is peeling/eating the bark off of the firewood stacked in a box next to the fireplace. Had to take chunks away from her and vacuum before work Monday .


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

We had that same problem with Koda Amberbark. At my parents in law - we started putting a towel over the wood and that has deterred her for now. O the things we do for these dogs...they literally redo their house in preperation for Koda coming over LOL


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Koda's mom - I know we've discussed the whole getting wound up when outside issue on your teenage thread, but it's uncanny how similar Koda sounds to Tucker, and we are so ready to end the outside "play crazies" as well. The advice from some regarding dropping the playing when things go crazy wouldn't work for us, because I swear, sometimes all it takes for him is for us to move a certain way, and he takes it as an invitation to start playing rough. The long walks DEFINITELY help drain his energy, although sometimes that backfires, too, when he's overtired and decides to go crazy after a zoomie episode. I know this is all puppy energy that he'll grow out of before we know it, but boy, enough is enough! I'm going to read that book suggested here on this thread in an earlier post, just to see if some more ideas can be gleaned from that book. At least Tucker's episodes are outside only, and only during our more intense fetch and "find-it" games. Good luck to you, and keep us posted as to what's working for you!!! :wave:


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes I agree. I am going to buy the book too. Sounds like it will be helpful in more than just this instance. And yes I know this energy has to subside at some time, but when!?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"Amber's new trick when she is too quiet is peeling/eating the bark off of the firewood stacked in a box next to the fireplace."

Do you think picking your screen name for the forum set you up for this behavior.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We love a campfire when we go camping. After a while Penny's Dad reaches down for another log and there aren't any. When we turn the light on we find the logs spread all over our campsite with the bark pulled off.

Penny sneaks around behind our chairs stealling the firewood! 

One time I put my marshmallow on the stick and then put it across my lap to get my graham cracker and chocolate ready. Go to put my marshmallow in the fire and IT'S GONE...Penny is licking her chops. :doh: So we have to be really careful. Ever since I taught her how to eat off a fork, she'll take the marshmallows off the stick.

She's better than TV!!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I love the marshmellow and firewood story! That is hilarious...actually laughing out loud at the sight of it. They are just so innocent looking when they do it, like "what, no big deal"....gotta love em!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Exactly: What??? You put it RIGHT THERE!!! What'd you expect????



baumgartml16 said:


> I love the marshmellow and firewood story! That is hilarious...actually laughing out loud at the sight of it. They are just so innocent looking when they do it, like "what, no big deal"....gotta love em!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

solinvictus said:


> "Amber's new trick when she is too quiet is peeling/eating the bark off of the firewood stacked in a box next to the fireplace."
> 
> Do you think picking your screen name for the forum set you up for this behavior.


Ahahahaaa.....GOOD ONE! Her name certainly fits her behavior. Amberbark came from my husband from the brew, Amber Bock. My husband had her name picked out well in advance, except no one got the joke :doh:.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> We had that same problem with Koda Amberbark. At my parents in law - we started putting a towel over the wood and that has deterred her for now. O the things we do for these dogs...they literally redo their house in preperation for Koda coming over LOL


Oh, my husband suggested a towel and I told him that I didn't think that it would work! Good idea. We ended up putting the wood in a box with a lid. Not very esthetically pleasing, but it works for now. We will have to try the towel. :wavey:


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> We love a campfire when we go camping. After a while Penny's Dad reaches down for another log and there aren't any. When we turn the light on we find the logs spread all over our campsite with the bark pulled off.
> 
> Penny sneaks around behind our chairs stealling the firewood!
> 
> ...


Great story! This leads me to assume that Penny is a good, self-controlled girl off-leash...good for you. We can only hope.......:wavey:


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

How Funny! I hope Penny always keeps that puppy spirit!


----------

